# My new toy I got last week - I've been SCAR'd



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sold my Steyr AUG a month ago and got this instead


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice! Shipwreck. Ready to go, got everything you need on that bad-boy. When you say your gonna do something you do it! I thought you decided on a SIG 556? How does she shoot? Congrats! The winner for US SOCOM.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice, beeeautiful!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> Very nice! Shipwreck. Ready to go, got everything you need on that bad-boy. When you say your gonna do something you do it! I thought you decided on a SIG 556? How does she shoot? Congrats! The winner for US SOCOM.


Thanks. I was actually gonna get the Sig 516 (different than the 556 model). Always good reviews on that Sig... but all of a sudden... Lots of complaints about the 516 in the last three months or so. Some people sending their guns back two and three times. I decided to pass on the Sig after I read many of the same stories.

I love the SCAR. I shoot it better than the AUG I had (that I sold to pay for the SCAR).

I have everything I need for it except some more mags and an aftermarket charging handle...

So, this is my second FN rifle since I have a PS90 too


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I sold my Steyr AUG a month ago and got this instead


Very nice! Here in NY, I'm considered unworthy of such fine rifles.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it is a shame that certain states have ridiculous laws...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

We need to boycott. what do we boycott? Lol
The gays are boycotting barilla pasta, just because barilla made a statement about keeping their advertising ,family traditional with out gays. The barilla company is apologizing worldwide.
A politician could do almost anything he wants as long as he supports gay rights. Cuomo jumped on that bandwagon quick.
Some how we have to relate gun freedoms are related in the the same as gay rights freedoms and link them together.
First they came for our guns, next they came for the gay rights advocates.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

FN Party at my house


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> FN Party at my house


What's the bottom gun?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> What's the bottom gun?


FN PS90 - I had one for almost 7 years. The one in the photo is about 3.5 years old.

My older one was sold to pay for a Steyr AUG... Which, I later sold to pay for this new SCAR.

But, I love this PS90. It's still my favorite rifle I have


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Envy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Garyshome said:


> Envy!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks. I keep looking at the SCAR all the time. Really is an awesome weapon :mrgreen:


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow, that's nice! when's the party? my buddie has a PS 90, that's my next Rifle.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some new eye candy on my SCAR


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That'll distract the bad guys!

...and maybe some good guys, too...


----------

